# Nobody Pets Me Anymore



## Pappy (Mar 20, 2014)

And, I think I have found the reason why........


----------



## drifter (Mar 20, 2014)

Me either.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> Me either.



LOL, I laughed at first, then I felt sad, I hope you get some affection today, we all need some affection once in awhile  I have the little dog that belongs to my landlord to give me a nice lick on the face, yeck, but I do love her.  You just have to watch out cause she's quick, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2014)

Pappy said:


> And, I think I have found the reason why........



Wow I hope that doggy has good intentions, I can't help but get a little nervous ya know


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2014)

The little kidlet takes priority, but I think that big guy still gets some lovin', LOL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> The little kidlet takes priority, but I think that big guy still gets some lovin', LOL!



I do too Glad he's not slobberin, LOL!!  He looks like that fella they used in "Turner and Hooch" lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 20, 2014)

In proportion to ol' Blue, that kid looks like a Beggin' Strip ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> In proportion to ol' Blue, that kid looks like a Beggin' Strip ...



Yes, LOL!! A one-gulper!!  Then one of those "speech bubbles" above the dogs head says "I don't know mom, what baby, I didn't see a baby"?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 20, 2014)

I notice the hand on the back of puppy's head, too - good thinking. This way we won't see the headline in _The National Enquirer_ tomorrow - 

"Killer Dog Devours Baby While Mother Watches"


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I notice the hand on the back of puppy's head, too - good thinking. This way we won't see the headline in _The National Enquirer_ tomorrow -
> 
> "Killer Dog Devours Baby While Mother Watches"



I suppose she could have been cocked and ready to grab the choke-chainlayful: Dog says "but I was just smellin him, wasn't gonna take a bite"  You know we are gonna get in trouble here, lol!  Pappy will send us to our rooms.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 20, 2014)

He'll have to find us first - I'm gonna' hide under the baby!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> He'll have to find us first - I'm gonna' hide under the baby!



Oh no, I'm having visions of "Phil the Faceman" in a baby buggy:help1: is it real, or is it Memorex? LOL!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 21, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh no, I'm having visions of "Phil the Faceman" in a baby buggy:help1: is it real, or is it Memorex? LOL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 6078



ohman, I think the dog has change his mind if he wanted a nibble:lofl:unless he's had a good shot of his Beano, lol!!  And now I think mommy's hand is actually pushing the doggy's head,


----------



## That Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

Notice the WARNING?  It says "Keep Dog Away From Child!"


----------

